# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  الباسورد

## azzayousif

عند تحميل ملف *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] طلب مني كلمه السر 
ارجو من الاخوه كلمه المرور*

----------


## mohamed73

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azzayousif
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  عند تحميل ملف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] طلب مني كلمه السر 
ارجو من الاخوه كلمه المرور   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## azzayousif

الف شكر اليك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## mhamdi

سلم الله علكوم مشكور اخي على المجهود جزاك الله خير

----------


## adhm41

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا ازي اشارك حاجه مجربتهاش

----------


## rady-s

شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع

----------

